# Red Laser Kaleidoscope $15.99 at Spirit YMMV



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! Crossing my fingers that my order is shipped as well!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Now I'm wishing I had bought two of them! They're practically giving them away at this price.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My order shipped and with a price tag of $15.00. Super buy! Thanks again!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

just tried and got this sku is out of stock... dang and darn


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> just tried and got this sku is out of stock... dang and darn


Sorry to hear it. I just got mine today, and now I wish I had bought two of them. Its a neat effect. I can't imagine anyone paying the ridiculous $80 Spirit/Spencers asking price. These things are probably $7.00 in parts at most!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

well not sure about mine, I sent a payment on the 2nd and it went through on the 3rd sometime. Never did get any receipts or order updates that I even bought anything from them. I did get an order number after I paid from spirit but in paypal it looks like I just sent them money out of the goodness of my heart, lol. All I have is the order number and nothing else. I emailed them just now, hopefully they wont tell me they are out of stock after taking payment. 

EDIT- NM, I finally found the link for the order status and it looks like mine is going to arrive on tuesday. yay! I think if it works that I will use it for my Klownz theme this year.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

FYI you can get the models that have both red & green lasers built in, and respond to sound / music for about the same price (& free shipping) on feebay.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I was looking over the unit I received, and it appears to be manufactured by Canyouimagine. Their wholesaler website is cyi.net. Here's a link to the other laser products. At the very least, you might be able to order from them as they do seem to have a consumer catalog as well. I haven't looked into this extensively, however.

http://cyi.net/index.php?option=cyi-009&op1=cm-005j_p_q_-_-1j_p_q_-_laser


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about ordering the green laser on the pre-season clearance from from Spirit for $30... how is everyone liking theirs?


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I've had the green one for a few years and I love it.


----------

